# Do I charge Sales Tax in Ohio?



## Adamneedsadvice (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey, 

In Ohio;

Would I need to charge sales tax for taking photographs and Videos that would be physically handed over to the client?  

Do I need to charge sales tax on photos or videos that would be emailed to the client?  

Do I need to charge sales tax on photo and video media sold exclusively through the internet and not made for any particular person?

If so, is the sales tax charged on the entire cost of production, or just the physical product received.  For example, If I charged 100$ to take photos, and then 25$ to print them, would I have to charge sales tax on the entire $125.00 or just the $25.00 the physical product cost?

Thanks!


----------



## KmH (Jun 13, 2010)

A 10 second Google search on "Ohio Department of Revenue" yielded:

Welcome to the Ohio Department of Taxation

Any business is well advised to retain a competent accountant for sales tax procedure and record keeping advice.

The fines and penalties states impose are usually quite severe.

An online forum is a poor place to seek legal advice.


----------



## Adamneedsadvice (Jun 13, 2010)

Yeah, thanks for the link, I found that before I posted my original message... I try to open the links on it and it freezes for me. :meh: (And im betting they dont have the answer I want anyways) Some services are not subject to sales tax, just like some products like certain foods are not, and I cant find if photography or transfer or digital media is one of them, In multiple other searches I found out what I needed if I were in California, but not Ohio.  I was hoping a practicing photographer in ohio would have had an answer for me, but your right I shouldnt have asked this question here.  Im pretty sure I already know the answer anyways and just was hoping for a confirmation of it.  It would be easier and safer for me to call up the Ohio Department of Taxation.  Thanks!


----------

